

Build a Product That Only a Few People Want – But Want Desperately - rahulvarshneya
http://www.inc.com/rahul-varshneya/build-a-product-that-only-a-few-people-want-desperately.html

======
tormeh
It's a good strategy, but I would rephrase it to "Build a Product That Only a
Few RICH People Want--But Want Desperately"

------
mod
How can Starbucks be an example of this?

Should they have launched in 20 cities to start, instead of just Seattle?

That's just not how brick & mortar works, of course.

~~~
CyberDildonics
Not every company fits into the advice of this article. Starbucks is the
exception and not the rule.

